# Music that celebrates & feels like Spring ?



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Spring is finally here in the Pacific Northwest (at least for today, tomorrow it may be gone again!  ) 
What pieces of music make you_ feel _ Spring? Either the natural season itself; warm weather & Mother Nature doing her best work ~ or a more emotional sense of blossoming, awakening & renewal?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The opening movement of Beethoven's Pastoral Symphony.

The opening of Ravel's Daphnis et Chloe sounds "spring-like" to me.

Appalachian Spring by Copland too.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Good topic! Here are some of my springtime favorites:

Mendelssohn: Spring Song, Op. 62 No. 6
Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5, "Spring" (I know that he didn't give it this title, but it fits pretty well...)
Schumann: Im Wunderschonen Monat Mai, from Dichterliebe
Palmgren: Night in May - it's a rather obscure piece, so here's a video for anyone who's interested in hearing it:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Schumann´s first symphony what else:


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

It's hard to think of spring without Spring from Vivaldi's Four Seasons popping in my head.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Lots of the upbeat pieces from Mozart feel very much like Spring to me!


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Lots of the upbeat pieces from Mozart feel very much like Spring to me!


This is quite true.

Respighi's Pines of Rome has a spring-like feel to it. Perhaps it's all the pine pollen that sticks to everything here in Houston each spring that reminds me of the great piece.


----------



## quietfire (Mar 13, 2017)

Klassik said:


> It's hard to think of spring without Spring from Vivaldi's Four Seasons popping in my head.


or the recomposed one by richter.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Violin Sonata "Spring" Op24, Kempff - Menuhin. a beauty.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

John Knowles Paine Symphony #2 "Im Frühling or In Spring"






Joachim Raff Symphony #8 "Frühlingsklänge or Sounds of Spring"


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Dan Ante said:


> Violin Sonata "Spring" Op24, Kempff - Menuhin. a beauty.


..... who is the composer ?

(edit) oh, duh .... Beethoven! never mind ....


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Albert Roussel Symphony #1 "Poème de la forêt", the second movement is the forest in spring. (It starts at 12.83)


----------



## Rys (Nov 26, 2016)

I think of the first movement from Mahler's 1st symphony. When I hear it I imagine a flat snow field, where life is beginning to come back, and the sun is rising.

Also, not enough posts have faces in the titles


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Well, to be literal... The Rite of Spring, representing "rebirth" (I know that's not how many people think of it, but that's my take).

The ones that reminds me of stereotypical spring the most... Schubert's Little A Major Sonata, Mozart 23rd piano concerto.


----------



## Harmonie (Mar 24, 2007)

Hm.. Well I have a different interpretation of Spring. It has always been a depressing time in my life, and I also don't like the season. The weather during the winter is nicer than during the Spring where I live.

When I think of a piece I associate with Spring, it's probably not in the same sense as others here.






This is the first piece that comes to mind when I think of Spring. When I think about it, I associate with a movie I watched repeatedly as a child which featured a dog and a cat (I think?) out in the elements during the winter, which eventually turns to Spring. I think of this song when the snow was melting in that movie, even though that may not have been when it was played.

This was probably not what you were looking for, sorry.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Bettina said:


> Good topic! Here are some of my springtime favorites:
> 
> Mendelssohn: Spring Song, Op. 62 No. 6
> Beethoven: Violin Sonata No. 5, "Spring" (I know that he didn't give it this title, but it fits pretty well...)
> ...


"Night in May" is beautiful. That is totally like something I would write! .


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

One that puts Spring in my step is Part III of Debussy's _Images pour Orchestre_, Rondes de printemps. Plus almost all of the other suggestions here. A timely and cheerful thread.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Great suggestions from everyone. All of them were taken from the top of my head, so it's just me and my head now. Guess I got here a little too late! :tiphat:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Does all music counts?


----------



## Jacob Brooks (Feb 21, 2017)

95% of the music of Haydn and 90% of the music of Mozart (and Yes, this is a good thing!)


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

laurie said:


> Spring? Either the natural season itself; warm weather & Mother Nature doing her best work ~ or a more emotional sense of blossoming, awakening & renewal?


don't even go further than Le Sacre Du Printemps then.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

this one is a explosion of joy: John Foulds - April England


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

*Benjamin Britten*: _Spring Symphony_
*Frederick Delius*: _The Walk to the Paradise Garden_ (from A Villiage Romeo and Juliet)


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

I'm thinking "spring" from Vivaldi's "Four Seasons"!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

The opening movement of the Christopher Rouse Symphony No. 4-so extroverted and bathed in cheerful sunshine-expressing in music-the feelings one experiences with the intoxicating fragrances of fresh flowers in the air and not having to wear a coat outdoors.


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Does all music counts?


........Sure!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Strauss - Voices of Spring- Battle, Karajan


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Horowitz, for the piece and the smile at the end.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

norman bates said:


> this one is a explosion of joy: John Foulds - April England


I like that, thanks for posting.


----------



## Neward Thelman (Apr 6, 2017)

laurie said:


> Spring is finally here in the Pacific Northwest (at least for today, tomorrow it may be gone again!  )
> What pieces of music make you_ feel _ Spring? Either the natural season itself; warm weather & Mother Nature doing her best work ~ or a more emotional sense of blossoming, awakening & renewal?


Debussy - almost all of it prior to Jeux.


----------



## Überstürzter Neumann (Jan 1, 2014)

Being Norwegian, I can hardly avoid this one



:


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Überstürzter Neumann said:


> Being Norwegian, I can hardly avoid this one
> 
> 
> 
> :


Love this. My dear old dad used to play it and it reminds me of him every time I hear it.


----------



## StDior (May 28, 2015)

Rimsky-Korsakov: Russian Easter Festival Overture


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Otto Luening - Legend, for Oboe and Strings


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Where I live, spring mostly feels like the 1st movement in Mahler's symphony 3. Winter blasts mercilessly, spring tries to raise its head, winter blasts again, spring comes now more confidently this time, winter takes revenge with all his might, etc. until they finally meld together, winter dissolving into spring which now blooms with all the raw power that winter once had.

Like today, we've had sunshine, hail and snow, alternating many times, like the weather's gone mad. My two sons are puzzled about this strange Finnish spring and I've tried to explain it to them... using Mahler 3 as an example!

But my ideal spring would sound like Schubert's Trout quintet!


----------

